# Do you run one or two depth finders on your boat ?



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Fishfinders Fore and aft ?

Are two neccesary ?

Can you get by with one ?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I have 2- on my boat. The one on the dash is also my GPS unit. It's a combo color fishfinder/GPS unit. I also have one in the front of the boat I use when I'm using my Trolling motor. Makes it easy to see fish and the depth I'm in.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

One on the bow for when Im fishing. One on the counsel for when Im driving. The one on my counsel is also a gps combo. I also have a flasher at the counsel.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I have just one really nice finder/GPS combo and do fine. It kind of depends on what you fish for whether you could use a bow mount.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I trolled with a friend who used two.. on by the dash and the other in the back. It was kinda cool, while tending to rods and deweeding.. all ya had to do was look down and there was a screen:T


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Muskie_Guy said:


> I trolled with a friend who used two.. on by the dash and the other in the back. It was kinda cool, while tending to rods and deweeding.. all ya had to do was look down and there was a screen:T


Muskie Guy, I thought if you had 2 on at the same time it would throw off your readings, was I wrong? Thanks


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have one in-dash (GPS combo) and one on the front trolling motor. Since they are both using the same frequency sometimes they interfere with each other. If this happens I adjust the ping speed on the in-dash, and that takes care of the problem.
Brian


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

I troll and use just one on the dash.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Fore and aft. I run them both when my partner is fishing with me so he can also see depth changes, structure, etc, when we're casting.

No interference problems.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I have one on the console which I use most of the time and one on the electric trolling motor. I also have an old flasher unit on the console in case the main one peters out.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I also have two other boats with one locator in each boat.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

I run two, one on the trolling motor and one aft.

On the other boat I also run two, both aft. One is a LCD, the other is an old school 1968 Lowrance green box fish lo-k-tor.


----------



## Bub (Jan 5, 2008)

Two. Fished with one for years and got by. I would locate what I was looking for and then turn the unit in the RAM mount toward the bow. My neck would actually hurt by the end of the day. I also missed my fair share of fish or had them about take my arm off at boat side while looking back. Trying to stay on a weedline or break can be difficult since the tranducer is located 16-18 feet behind you. Running parallel to structure isn't much better. By the time you notice an inside turn or point your already over the fish. There isn't a lot of the more expensive equipment that I can honestly say catches me more fish, but two sonar units surely does!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Still fishing w/only one & waste a bunch of time trying to see the unit from the front of the boat. Even w/the RAM mount, in anything but perfect lighting, it's difficult to read.


----------



## c-orth513 (Feb 1, 2008)

On my fishing buddy's boat, he has two, one is a really nice Lowrance up on the front, and the one in the back is a very cheap one.

That is prolly the way I'd go.

When we fish, if we see some big fish on the front and we stop the boat, we can see where it is on the back, the only thing we need the back one for is locating the fish, no other fancy stuff.


----------

